# 2001 Pathfinder wiring diagram



## dakiwi (Jul 11, 2004)

Help please !

I have a 2001 Pathfinder with a stock factory CLARION (not Bose) crappy radio/casette player system. I am installing a new LG single disk CD player and speakers.

I need an audio harness wiring diagram to complete the install.

All the generic Nissan diagrams I have found online so far do not correspond with how the wiring is in the vehicle. The colours and placement are different.

Speakers are already done, it's just the power, antenna etc I need to confirm. I don't feel like having to trace all the wires back through the harness.

Can anyone help ? :waving:

DK


----------

